# Ortlieb Ultimate 6 Pro Handlebar Bag



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

Sharing this here as I thought there might be some interest in this new handlebar bag from Ortlieb. Not much information on it as yet and I haven't been able to find any retailers actually stocking it as yet.

The big changes from what I have gleaned is:

(1) Lid is designed to work with touchscreen devices;
(2) Lid now has a magnetic closure;
(3) Lid is lockable.

A little bit more and more photos on my blog for those interested. Oh if you come across stock anywhere or a price please do share.

Regards
Andrew


----------

